# Thermostat HELP



## Dove (Jan 2, 2019)

1991 Fleetwood Prowler 25W: wanted to replace the thermostat to a digital one. Like a dummy I didn't write down what was what connected to each other on the old thermostat, and the new one I got which is digital all the wires are differently colored than the old, so I have no clue what to wire together. So I am looking for someone who has the same trailer that can tell me A: what colors go to what on the old thermostat, or B: what old wires connect to what colors on the new thermostat. 
The old one is a coleman, and the new digital one is a Honeywell.


----------



## C Nash (Jan 4, 2019)

Dave no help other than always use digital camera and take a picture.  Dont guess you have owner manual with wiring diagram.  Most electricians know where wires go.  Maybe a call to the mfg could help.  Google it might work.  Good luck


----------



## Jack Hall (May 15, 2021)

Contact Darren at My RV Works, INC.  He has a Youtube channel.  I am sure he can help you.


----------

